# I love my kid so much I...



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 19, 2014)

Made her a seat, because she wanted one really bad. Modeled it after one I saw on a Dutch bike site from holland. 


 I used split ring pipe hangers rated to hold 180 lbs. I padded between the split rings and frame with pipe foam to protect my frame from damage.  

I picked a threaded rod the right size to fit them. 

Then, I used a heavy steel pipe, and snugged it in tight to keep it centered. 

And used pipe foam, pipe clamp bands, and heavy duty zip ties to stick the seat down. 

Cutting the threaded rod to length was pretty easy. The pipe took forever, and I'm going to buy more pipe clamp bands to finish sticking the seat on. Did I mention I only had a hacksaw to do all the cutting with? I'm also going to install some foot pegs I boosted off the bmx bike I got for free for Andrea to use, because she outgrew her old bike. This is my inspiration picture.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*Oh boy*

make sure that pipe cant spin!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 19, 2014)

*Devil's Advocate! I like it!*

Thank you for the concern. I cut the pipe so it runs into the widening edges of the clamps. It's just barely small enough to go on the bike frame, and I swung it around like a psycho outside to make sure it was solid. (The liquid epoxy on the clamp threads will probably help too... Forgot to mention that part.) This is why I love you guys! Looking out for me.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 24, 2014)

McGyver Parker! Way to be innovative! I like it!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

pretty neat.  Hope the kid appreciates the rides!


----------



## chal3oye (Jan 27, 2014)

I like it.....


----------



## Waterland (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool idea!  For pipe cutting, if you have a Home Depot near you, take the pipe into their plumbing department and they will cut and thread it to any length for free, any size steel pipe from 1/2" to 2" ID.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh think of all the things we could post (even just bicycle related) under "I Love My Kid So Much"....don't even get me started!!

Cool seat BTW. 

Darcie


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 28, 2014)

Have you applied for a patent yet


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

*Patent?*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Have you applied for a patent yet




No, way! I'm sharing the love!


----------

